# PCD on weekends?



## numbimmer (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to take performance center delivery on a weekend? If so, do they do Sundays or just Saturdays?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't think so but you can check their website or call them.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

No.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

No, never have, I doubt they ever will. N4S


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

numbimmer said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to take performance center delivery on a weekend? If so, do they do Sundays or just Saturdays?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Only Monday-Friday.


----------



## numbimmer (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I actually scheduled for sept 8. MY 2015 428i gran coupe. Msport, Carbon black metallic, coral red interior. Anyone else taking delivery that day?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

